# Dark Base 700 PWM Hub defekt



## pH7 (29. November 2017)

Hallo!

Bei meinem neu erhaltenen Dark Base 700 ist der PWM Hub offensichtlich defekt. Der Hub wird über die SATA Schnittstelle mit Strom versorgt, die vorderen LED Leisten leuchten auch, lassen sich jedoch in keiner Weise steuern und bleiben prinzipiell weiss. Der Hub ist nachweislich mit einem PWM Anschluss am Motherboard verbunden und dieser ist auch im BIOS derart konfiguriert. Auch das Umstecken an andere Anschlüsse (CPU Fan, CPU opt, CHA Fan1, CHA Fan2) zeigte keinerlei Wirkung - die Lüfter sprechen einfach überhaupt nicht an. Im Gegenversuch funktionieren sie jedoch bei direkter Verbindung zum Motherboard. Die Situation ändert sich auch nicht bei Verstellen des Schiebereglers vom Auto- in den manuellen Modus - auch manuell drehen die Lüfter nicht. Ein Wechsel des SATA Kabels zeigte auch keine Wirkung (und die leuchtenden, nicht steuerbaren LEDS legen sowieso eine Stromversorgung nahe...). Die Lüfter sind die mitgelieferten, bereits verbauten und angeschlossenen Silent Wings 3 HS PWM. Nach dieser umfassenden Fehlersuche muss ich leider davon ausgehen, dass das Gehäuse defekt geliefert wurde. Sehr ärgerlich, bei einem komplett neu zusammengestellten System.

Oder hat jemand noch Vorschläge bzw. Erfahrungen die noch nicht abgearbeitet sind?

MOBO: Asus Prime X370 Pro

Für Anregungen sehr dankbar!
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

Dann ruf mal bei BeQuiet an und beschreibe den Fehler.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass man dir einfach einen neuen Hub zuschicken wird.


----------



## pH7 (29. November 2017)

Jawohl! be quiet! Service kontaktiert und bekomme ohne Umschweife einen neuen Hub zugesendet! Eine erfreuliche Entwicklung nach dem kurzen Ärger und erwähnens- wie lobenswert.


Wenn ihr noch Tips zum anstehenden Tausch der PWM Platine habt, würde ich die ebenso gerne und aufmerksam entgegennehmen! Weiss jetzt noch gar nicht, ob die am Gehäuse verklebt oder eh verschraubt ist - schätze das werde ich dann sehen...

So weit so gut!


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

Da ist eine Schraube. Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## pH7 (29. November 2017)

Sehr gut! Und noch als Info für andere: Die Orientierung des RGB Anschlusses ans Mobo (bei mir für Aura sync) spielt eine Rolle, auch wenn der Stecker immer passt. Ist leider nirgends vermerkt bzw. ich habs in der Anleitung jedenfalls nicht gesehen. Gut möglich dass das auch der Grund für den Ausfall war - kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da alles bereits abgehängt.

Also wer sein Dark Base mit dem Mobo RGB synchron schalten will, sollte auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass der Stecker richtig steckt. Das hat be quiet! Service jedenfalls angemerkt...


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

Ja, da fällt was beim testen oder so auf, was noch nicht im Handbuch festgehalten wurde.
Aber schön, dass es bei dir schnell geht.
Sag bescheid, wenn du den neuen Hub hast und alles läuft.


----------



## Semax90 (2. Dezember 2017)

Guten Abend,
nach langem Suchen habe ich endlich das Problem auch in einem Forum gelesen.
Be quiet! Hat mir ebenfalls ein neues Hub geschickt. Welches ich direkt verbaut habe (nur zwei Schrauben).
Leider ohne Erfolg . 

Beleuchtung wie immer auf normalem Leuchten und weitere Farben nicht zum umstellen. 

Zudem die Lüfter mit der lüftersteuerung tot und gehen erst wenn sie wie beschrieben direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden.

Nach zig versuchen und hin und her bin ich echt verzweifelt und weiß nicht woran es noch liegen könnte.

Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee?

Ph7 hat's bei dir jetzt geklappt oder ist immer noch tote Hose?

Lg


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Du hast den Stromstecker angeschlossen?
Hast du das PWM Signal angeschlossen?


----------



## Semax90 (3. Dezember 2017)

Stromstecker ist ans Netzteil angeschlossen habe es auch mal mit einem anderen Stromanschluss probiert jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Habe heute morgen nochmals Be quiet! geschrieben.

Ich Tipp auf den Stecker welcher oben im Gehäuse verbaut ist irgend etwas nicht stimmt.
Bzw die oben auf der Platine welche beim On/Off Schalter ist irgend etwas kaputt ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Schwer zu sagen. Reklamiere den Hub einfach noch mal. Du kriegst dann wieder einen neuen.
Wenn das nicht hilft, lass dir ein neues Case schicken.

Ich hab es mir auch bestellt und werde es in den nächsten Tagen mal testen.
Etwas kleiner ist es, aber das liegt vor allem daran. dass der doppelte Boden des 900er nicht im 700er ist und eben dass der Deckel etwas niedriger ist. Passt aber besser mit der Glasscheibe.


----------



## Semax90 (3. Dezember 2017)

Bin mal gespannt was bequiet jetzt macht hab eine etwas sehr lange uns ausführliche Beschreibung und Thematik zu meinem Problem geschrieben. 
Vielleicht schicken die direkt ein neues Case zu mir. 
Weil in Reparatur schicken will ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Reparatur machen sie nicht. Du kriegst vielleicht gleich ein neues Case.


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Dezember 2017)

Moin allerseits 

nicht dein Ernst jetzt, doch das Dark Base 700 
Das hättest ja nun auch schon früher haben können.

@ Semax90
ich kann jetzt auch erst auf 4 Wochen Erfahrung mit dem Dark Base 700 zurückgreifen. Kann aber jetzt schon sagen, dass die meisten Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung bzw. RGB - Steuerung tatsächlich durch einen falschen Anschluss 
hervorgerufen werden - natürlich nicht immer.

Aktuell ist es absolut wichtig, dass darauf geachtet wird, dass der RGB - Stecker korrekt auf dem Mainboard orientiert ist. Leider lässt sich dieser in zwei unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen auf das Mainboard stecken.
Wenn er erst einmal falsch drauf war, ist die PCB kaputt. 
Das Fehlerbild ist dann typerscherweise: die Lüfter drehen nicht und die Beleuchtung bleibt weiß.
Hattest Du jetzt bereits eine Antwort auf die zweite Anfrage bekommen? Wir schicken Dir nochmal eine neue PCB zu. Auch bekommst Du von uns ein Versandaufkleber der DHL, mit dem Du die defekte PCB dann bitte an uns zurücksendest.

Dann sollte eigentlich alles normal laufen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2017)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Leider lässt sich dieser in zwei unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen auf das Mainboard stecken.



Wie kann das denn passieren?


----------



## Semax90 (5. Dezember 2017)

Also ich habe den rgb Stecker wirklich relativ schwer auf das Mainboard bekommen. 
4 kleine pins.
Aber wie kann es sein, dass der Anschluss direkt kaputt ist?
Ein kleiner Stecker der ggf. öfter aus und wieder ein gesteckt wird sollte es verkraften wenn man ihn falsch herum ein gesteckt hat.

Leider ist so etwas in der Bedienung bzw Aufbau Anleitung nicht zu finden unter "Beachtung.
Die habe ich mittlerweile gefühlt 5 mal durch gelesen um mich zu vergewissern, dass ich nicht doch etwas falsch gemacht habe.

Habe noch keine Rückmeldung von bequiet!

Werde heute mal den Anschluss auf dem Mainboard überprüfen oder meinst du, dass das Kabel vom Hub dann kaputt sei?


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2017)

Semax90 schrieb:


> Werde heute mal den Anschluss auf dem Mainboard überprüfen oder meinst du, dass das Kabel vom Hub dann kaputt sei?



Der Hub selbst ist im Eimer, wenn du das Kabel falsch herum drauf steckst.
Verstehe nicht, wieso man das nicht verdrehsicher baut.


----------



## Semax90 (5. Dezember 2017)

Das ist ja ein sche**.....wäre verständlich wenn es wie bei den Lüfteranschlüssen eine Nut gäbe wo man es nicht verdrehen kann. Aber bei einem 160 Euro Gehäuse sehr schade.


----------



## Semax90 (6. Dezember 2017)

Bisher hat sich bequiet! Immer noch nicht gemeldet wegen dem Problem hab die Anfrage am Sonntag Abend raus geschickt bzgl. der Reklamation.....


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

Semax90 schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich bequiet! Immer noch nicht gemeldet wegen dem Problem hab die Anfrage am Sonntag Abend raus geschickt bzgl. der Reklamation.....



Einfach mal abwarten.
Ich hab bei mir immer noch diverse Case stehen, die keiner wieder haben will. 

Und mein Silent Loop klackert inzwischen auch. Kommt definitiv von der Pumpe.
Das nenne ich mal deutsche Ingenieurskunst.


----------



## Semax90 (7. Dezember 2017)

Uodate:

Hab gerade nochmal beim Support abgerufen. 
Sie haben mir ein 2. Hub geschickt habe aber leider keine Infos auf meine Mail Adresse zugesandt bekommen (Wohn etwas schief gelaufen).

Er hat mich auf Nachfragen doch explizit darauf aufmerksam gemacht doch auf die richtige Polung zu achten. 

Habe ihn auch freundlich gesagt, dass man das auch irgendwo vermerken könne bzw beim versenden des ersten Hub nochmal ein schrieb mit einem Vermerk.

Er habe auch gemeint, dass dies mit den neuen Hubs nicht mehr möglich wäre bei falscher Polung eine kaputte Platine zu erhalten.

Hoffe nun in den nächsten Tagen ein neues Hub zu bekommen und diesmal auf "R" "G" und "B" zu achten.

Halte euch auf den laufenden und hoffe ich habe hier ein paar offene Fragen geklärt 

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Sag bescheid, wie es aussieht.


----------



## _FaV_ (8. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seit gestern das Dark Base 700. Habe dazu ein ASUS Z370-A verbaut, welches die Steuerung über den 4 Pin RGB Header am MB unterstützt. Habe die Lüfter an der Plantine auf der Rückseite angeschlossen, diese funktionieren und lassen sich auch ohne Probleme über das MB/Software steuern. Das Problem ist, dass ich die RGBs am Gehäuse nicht über das MB steuern kann, über den Knopf an der Front vom Gehäuse funktionert alles. Wenn ich mir die Aura Software aufrufe werden mir nur MB, Graka und RAM angezeigt jedoch nicht das Gehäuse. Den Stecker habe ich richtig am MB angeschlossen und darauf geachtet, dass er richtig rum drauf gesteckt ist so wie es auf dem Stecker steht.

Heißt das jetzt, dass bei mir auch die Platine defekt ist?


----------



## Semax90 (9. Dezember 2017)

Heute kam die neue Platine die zweite.
Angeschlossen und diesmal mit Beachtung der 12v G R B Bezeichnung auf dem Motherboard und es hat geklappt und alles leuchtet bunt und lässt sich genau so wie wie die Lüfter steuern 

Danke an all die Hilfe welche hier geleistet wurde.

Schönen 2. Advent


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

Hört sich gut an. 
Mal sehen, wann am Kabel ein riesen Sticker dran ist, der erklärt, wie das Teil eingesteckt werden muss.


----------

